# Anyone know where to find some Steelies



## lmope (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello,

I just moved to Cleveland this summer and have been trying to scout out places to go for when the steelhead season starts. I have been to several rivers around the area and my problem is that alot of the spots look pretty good. If anyone could help me out a little bit, nothing to specific, I don't need to know your best spots but if I could be pointed to sections of rivers to hit that would be great.

I also plan on going to the Grand a few times this year and that is about a hour drive for me so if anyone wants to come with that would be great as I would really hate to drive all that way and not have an idea of where to fish.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Im sent

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am no means an expert but I look for log jams, deep holes, undercut banks, and big boulders out in the middle of the river. I really just got back into steel fishing last year when I moved here after taking a 9 yr break. It's all really personal preference and what spots your comfortable fishing. I've looked at spots and thought nah that doesn't look good and as I come walking back past it some guy is Hooked up with a steel. If you plan on fishing the rocky it's all open to the public so there's a lot of water to cover. Once we get a lot of fish in the rivers start walking and fishing spots you think would hold fish and find spots that way. That's how I did it last year and found some good ones and found some I most likely won't be back to


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

I also am no expert but from all the reading and fishing ive done id rank the area rivers as such....(just my opinion from what ive read and where ive had the best luck
1. Grand 2. chagrin 3. rocky 4. Cuyahoga
my advice is to get out and talk to the guys that know what they are doing, that's how I learned. I haven't met one steelheader that didn't share some info (I said some haha) ive had guys even take my rod and set it up the "right" way, all it takes is one trip to the rocky, youll see where the diehards are fishing because those holes always have someone fishing them.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't forget about Conneaut creek and the Ashtabula River...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

The chagrin has several access areas along Metropark property. If you drive along Chagrin River Rd you'll see gravel parking lots..almost all of them have easy access to the river. There's not too many of them, so you'll have to do a fair amount of wading (unlike the Rocky, which has a trail along the majority of the river). That said, I prefer the Chagrin, mainly because it's less crowded. I live in Mayfield, if you ever need help, let me know.


----------



## lmope (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the info and helpful tips. For everyone who PMed me I will try to post a few more times because I can't send PMs yet.


----------



## jessmr (Aug 15, 2011)

I also am looking for spots to hit up, other than the Cuyahoga, saw Chagrin river park looked like a good spot on google maps. Any input on if the park is a good area to try? It is an hour away, would hate to waste gas if it was unfishable!

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Chagrin River Park is a popular steelhead fishing spot. It is also on the DNR steelhead map along with all the other public access spots. These spots listed on the maps are great places to start getting some experience under your belt steelhead fishing.

While it will be busy on the weekends and at times during the week at these spots, any new anglers shouldn't shy away from them. Learning from and watching how others catch the chrome at these spots will greatly advance your knowledge on the most effective ways at targeting these great fish. Most steelheader anglers are more then happy to help a new guy along and answer some questions.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/chagrin.pdf


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Arcola is often over looked and gets a lot of strays.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

KSUFLASH said:


> Chagrin River Park is a popular steelhead fishing spot. It is also on the DNR steelhead map along with all the other public access spots. These spots listed on the maps are great places to start getting some experience under your belt steelhead fishing.
> 
> While it will be busy on the weekends and at times during the week at these spots, any new anglers shouldn't shy away from them. Learning from and watching how others catch the chrome at these spots will greatly advance your knowledge on the most effective ways at targeting these great fish. Most steelheader anglers are more then happy to help a new guy along and answer some questions.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/chagrin.pdf


+1 KSU. You can not underestimate the value of talking to the guys on the river. Last year was my first season and met very few steelheaders who wouldn't share some bit of knowledge with you. The Ukranian is right, the NCR is a good place during the winter months but they are not up that high yet. Chagrin River park will have guys on the water now (already hooked up with 2 chrome in that area). Good place to start.


----------

